# Seam Seals



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

It always amazes me how these things work out. During my PDI it was raining (pouring, actually) so I didn't check the roof. We went on our maiden voyage right from the dealer's lot and it rained, and rained, and rained - it was that soggy Columbus Day weekend. Not a drop of water in the camper.

However, yesterday I was on the roof installing two Aero-Flo vent covers and a MaxxAir fan mate cover (they count as mods







). In the exact spot where I climbed the ladder to get to the bathroom vent, there was a spot where the caulk was not sealing the roof seam properly. If I had not installed the vent covers I never would have seen it. I checked the rest of the seams and they are fine - it was only that one spot.

It doesn't take much for a tiny leak to cause all kinds of damage. And having owned several boats and popups, I know from experience that leaks can travel. You might have a leak in the front of the TT and damage may occur in the rear of the TT.

So, my suggestion to everyone is: Before the winter snow covers everything and you can't see problems, take one last look at the seams on the roof - around all the vents and anywhere the roof is compromised.

Scott


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Good advise, Scott!









A final roof check should be part of everyones winterizing routine.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> So, my suggestion to everyone is: Before the winter snow covers everything and you can't see problems, take one last look at the seams on the roof - around all the vents and anywhere the roof is compromised.
> 
> [snapback]61108[/snapback]​


Dude -- if we get snow here we got bigger problems then an OUTBACK leaking ...


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Good point, I try to check ours at least 2 or 3 times a year. I had a leak in between inspections so it can happen anytime. As a trailer gets older the sealant definitely needs to be checked and touched up more often than when it's brand new.

Mike


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

I think this is one area that should be added to the PDI







. I checked the roof of mine during my PDI and found where one of the vents when opened caused the seal to rise with it. Dealership fixed the problem. I still check it every time I'm doing something around the roof. Have not had any more problems with it since.









"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

[/quote]

Dude -- if we get snow here we got bigger problems then an OUTBACK leaking ...








[snapback]61123[/snapback]​[/quote]

I lived through a San Antonio snow storm before back in the '80's!
The whole city shut down until it melted away. This MINNESOTA raised boy got his Firebird stuck trying to get to work!









True story.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> I lived through a San Antonio snow storm before back in the '80's!
> The whole city shut down until it melted away. This MINNESOTA raised boy got his Firebird stuck trying to get to work!
> 
> 
> ...


Jolly,

Am I to understand that you left Texas to go to North Dakota . . . *TO GET AWAY FROM THE SNOW???*























Scott


----------

